# Hedgehog foot warmers??



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I was browsing through musthavecute.com and found these. I don't know if they're horrific or adorable, but I got a good chuckle from them 
http://www.jtt.ne.jp/shop/product/hedgehot/index.html
The site is in Japanese but if you have google chrome it will auto translate. If not then the pictures are super funny too


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I... I want one.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wish this product was available in the U.S. I want one!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Found them on ebay..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cool-Xmas-gift- ... 8011c149d9
I'm amazing I know (jk xP)
lol
I grabbed the last tan one though. (and a pink =D I think there are two left?)
They may put more up?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Eeee! I already have hedgehog slippers, but I might have to get one (or two) of these, too...


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAH, that ebay posting made me laugh out loud. I love the photo of the woman sleeping at her desk with the hedgie pillow.  

hahhahaha. I totally want one too now... will be scoping them out and hoping they get more tan ones.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i get the whole foot warmer part, but the usb?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You plug it into the computer for electricity.


----------

